# What wax do u use?



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Well its about time to get some new wax. As i have almost finished the one i have already.  (Any excuse eh... :lol: )

What are you using at the moment and are you happy with it ?

What would you go for the next time ?

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I do 3 layers a month, only because im excessive, but basically I wax the following:

1. Megs Tech Wax 2 Synthetic - to bring out the wet glossy look.
2. AutoGlym HD Wax - to seal that glossy shine in and also add a small bit of depth...
3. Collinite 915 - for pure durability!

Them 3 once a month and my car is gleaming even when dirty  This is of course based on a black car which will do about 30k a year and not garaged...

Some people will say Swisswax Onyx or Best of show, or something similarly priced, but IMHO I think its complete rubbish.

2 layers of that lasted the best part of 2 months on my mum's '05 Dark Red A-Class, which is parked outside and used as a Van. After the paint became its dull self again, i prepped it in the same way I always do, this time using 3 of the cheapest waxes around to seal it in, and I haven't waxed it in the last 7 months, its still gleaming considering it is washed once every 2 weeks!

AG HD Wax is a very durable wax, it is also easy on and off, and a £40 tub will go a long long way!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Collinite 476 all the way!

£20 a tin and lasts FOREVER!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=141372


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

swiissvax Saphir (lighter colours) or Best of Show (darker colours) would be my choice money permitting.....Best Of Show circa £120 a tub...... but should last 3 yrs or more....  

...father's day comin' soon, I'd better drop some hints :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

have had colly 476 for years and swear by it! used on lights and darks with equally good results.
Have Dodo for light cars (hard wax) its ok.
The megs stuff from halfrauds is not the best.
At the mo 1/2 the car is colly, the other 1/2 is dodo as a little experiment. Gloss wise its hard to tell and beading is still ace on both but it has only been a couple of days.
The next wax I will purchase will be BOS as I have a couple of dark cars to correct soon. Not worth using it on our silver tt IMHO.

Why not try a glaze under your wax, wet mirror finish or black hole/ light fantastic are cheap enough and easy to use.

Simon


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah , Now i am thinking that i should go for a long lasting and hard wearing wax for the winter like Collinite 476 or 915. And a more show wax for the summer months or would i be waisting my time using something else? As its hard to get a deep gloss with a light coloured car. I usually wash, clay, polish, glaze, seal, and wax at the beginning of the summer (by hand  )so i get the best base to start with. So quite fancy something like Swiss or Dodo during the summer. What you think?

Paintwork using my current wax 








Cheers
Bobski


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Where are you based Bobski?
Dodo do small sample pots of their range.
Buy the colly anyway, its cheap enough.
I reckon you should buy the swisvax BOS and let me know what you think of the results.
On lights its not that you cant get them glossy, its just that darks show off the gloss much better.

Si


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> Where are you based Bobski?
> Dodo do small sample pots of their range.
> Buy the colly anyway, its cheap enough.
> I reckon you should buy the swisvax BOS and let me know what you think of the results.
> ...


BOS is what i use and mine is not light :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , come round you can have a sniff :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

BOS is what i use and mine is not light :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , come round you can have a sniff :roll: :roll: :wink:[/quote]

not light :?: you have one white car and two silvers


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> BOS is what i use and mine is not light :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , come round you can have a sniff :roll: :roll: :wink:


not light :?: you have one white car and two silvers [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yes only the best for the white ,,,, and one silver one ,,, other silver gets onyx :lol: :lol: :lol: but dont tell her :roll:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> Where are you based Bobski?
> Si


 Central Scotland.. :roll:



davidg said:


> BOS is what i use and mine is not light :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , come round you can have a sniff :roll: :roll: :wink:


 I would take you up on that offer, but i hear that you apply your wax with your old knickers... :lol:

Just out of interest davidg, how long do you reckon bos will last before you re-apply?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use ear wax its great :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use ear wax its great :lol: :lol:


 :lol: ... :lol: I use bum fluff to apply... 

Come on Andy i know you dont like giving you secrets away but you can Pm me what you use. Promise i wont tell... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bobski said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I use ear wax its great :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its true i tell you I ave some Swisvax Saphire some were I have also been known to use :wink: but its not the was as much as the prep before waxing


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use ear wax its great :lol: :lol:


Whats the canuba content % of ear wax? lol

I always swear by Zymol. Have used zymol carbon and titanium in the past. Also tried swissol/swissvax onyx wax.

Now im using collinite 476. Its brill and cheap too. I've just put a 2nd layer on my car last night. going to apply a 3rd layer at the weekend. Who knows, i may even put a 4th layer on. Build up the protection....


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

3 Layers of Zymol Vintage for me and they're still beading strongly after 9 months! 

XTR: Congrats on the Meguiar's accolade! 8) Have tried FK1000P? It's easier to apply and remove than Collinite 476 and a similar bargain price! Great for wheels also.

Alan W


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Alan W said:


> 3 Layers of Zymol Vintage for me and they're still beading strongly after 9 months!
> 
> XTR: Congrats on the Meguiar's accolade! 8) Have tried FK1000P? It's easier to apply and remove than Collinite 476 and a similar bargain price! Great for wheels also.
> 
> Alan W


No i've not tried it. I was going to buy it but at the time of ordering they were out of stock... So opted for the Collinite 476.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got a little selection

Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax
Chemical Guys Petes 53
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Orane Crush
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Supernatural

Love my Dodo Juice's especially the beading the supernatural gives, Petes 53 leaves a very greasy wet look shine but doesn't have much durability!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bobski said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I use ear wax its great :lol: :lol:
> ...


I wil tell you what he uses, a pro detailer -jac in a box :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> I wil tell you what he uses, a pro detailer -jac in a box :wink:


You dobber :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I think Dave has been known to frequent Andy's house :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

redsi72 said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Once in 8.5 years you just wouldnt let it lie :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

.... You never did ? did you ? :lol:

Bought the Collinite 476 and getting bos aswell.. 

And will be doing it myself... :lol:


----------

